# Famous Marijuana Quotes



## DaGambler (Jan 8, 2010)

(inspired by some quotes put up by 400Whps)


"I now have absolute proof that smoking even one marijuana cigarette is equal in brain damage to being on Bikini Island during an H-bomb blast"
~*Ronald Reagan*
"When I was in England, I experimented with marijuana a time or two, and I didnt like it, and I didnt inhale, and I never tried again."
~*Bill Clinton*
"I smoked pot in college and in the Army..."
~*Al Gore*
"So what if it's risky? It's the right thing to do. What we're talking about is 160 people in deep pain. It only affects them."{to George Bush about medical marijuana}
~*Bill Richardson*
"When I was a kid I inhaled frequently. That was the point."
~*Barack Obama
*
"I would absolutely never use the federal government to enforce the law of using marijuana"
~*Ron Paul*
"Pot is not a drug"
~*Arnold Schwarzenegger - Governor of California*
"You bet I did and I enjoyed it." {on whether he has smoked marijuana}
~*Michael Bloomberg - New York City Mayor*
"I think that marijuana should not only be legal, I think it should be a cottage industry. It would be wonderful for the state of Maine. There's some pretty good homegrown dope. I'm sure it would be even better if you could grow it with fertilizers and have greenhouses."
~*Stephen King*
"If we think them not enlightened enough to exercise their control with wholesome discretion, the remedy is not to take it from them but to inform their discretion by education"
~*Thomas Jefferson*
"When even one American who has done nothing wrong is forced by fear to shut his mind and close his mouth, then all Americans are in peril."
~*Harry S. Truman - Former U.S. President*
"I enjoy smoking cannabis and see no harm in it"
~*Jennifer Aniston*
"And God said, Behold, I have given you every herb bearing seed, which is upon the face of all the earth, and every tree, in the which is the fruit of a tree yielding seed; to you it shall be for meat."
~*Biblical - Genesis 1:29*
"Forty million Americans smoked marijuana; the only ones who didn't like it were Judge Ginsberg, Clarence Thomas and Bill Clinton."
~*Jay Leno*
"Make the most of the Indian Hemp Seed and sow it everywhere."
~*George Washington*
"The drug is really quite a remarkably safe one for humans, although it is really quite a dangerous one for mice and they should not use it."
~*J.W.D Henderson Director of the Bureau of Human Drugs, Health and Welfare, Canada*
"The prestige of government has undoubtedly been lowered considerably by the prohibition law. For nothing is more destructive of respect for the government and the law of the land than passing laws which cannot be enforced. It is an open secret that the dangerous increase of crime in this country is closely connected with this."
~*Albert Einstein "My First Impression of the U.S.A.", 1921*
"Our youth can not understand why society chooses to criminalize a behavior with so little visible ill effect or adverse social impact... These young people have jumped the fence and found no cliff. And the disrespect for the possession laws fosters a disrespect for laws and the system in general... On top of this is the distinct impression among the youth that some police may use the marihuana laws to arrest people they don't like for other reasons, whether it be their politics, their hair style or their ethnic background." "Federal and state laws (should) be changed to no longer make it a crime to possess marijuana for private use." ; "State laws should make the public use of marijuana a criminal offense punishable by a $100 fine. Under federal law, marijuana smoked in public would merely be subject to seizure."
~*President Richard M. Nixon's National Commission on Marihuana and Drug Abuse "Marihuana: A Signal of Misunderstanding" March 1972*
"Congress should definitely consider decriminalizing possession of marijuana... We should concentrate on prosecuting the rapists and burglars who are a menace to society."
~*Dan Quayle U.S. Representative and Vice president under President Bush March 1977*
"Penalties against possession of a drug should not be more damaging to an individual than the use of the drug itself; and where they are, they should be changed. Nowhere is this more clear than in the laws against possession of marihuana in private for personal use... Therefore, I support legislation amending Federal law to eliminate all Federal criminal penalties for the possession of up to one ounce [28g] of marihuana."
~*Jimmy Carter U.S. President Message to congress 1977*
"The amount of money and of legal energy being given to prosecute hundreds of thousands of Americans who are caught with a few ounces of marijuana [1 ounce = 28g] in their jeans simply makes no sense - the kindest way to put it. A sterner way to put it is that it is an outrage, an imposition on basic civil liberties and on the reasonable expenditure of social energy."
~*William F. Buckley "Legalization of Marijuana Long Overdue" Albuquerque Journal June 8, 1993*
"The greatest service that can be rendered to any country is to add a useful plant to its culture."
~*Thomas Jefferson*
"In any civilized society, it is every citizen's responsibility to obey just laws. But at the same time, it is every citizen's responsibility to disobey unjust laws."
~*Martin Luther King Jr.*
"How many murders, suicides, robberies, criminal assaults, holdups, burglaries and deeds of maniacal insanity it causes each year, especially among the young, can only be conjectured...No one knows, when he places a marijuana cigarette to his lips, whether he will become a joyous reveller in a musical heaven, a mad insensate, a calm philosopher, or a murderer..."
~*HARRY J ANSLINGER Commissioner of the US Bureau of Narcotics 1930-1962*
"...the primary reason to outlaw marijuana is its effect on the degenerate races."
~*Harry J. Anslinger*
"Marijuana is an addictive drug which produces in its users insanity, criminality, and death."
~*Harry J. Anslinger*
"Reefer makes darkies think they're as good as white men."
~*Harry J. Anslinger*
"You smoke a joint and you're likely to kill your brother."
~*Harry J. Anslinger*
"There are 100,000 total marijuana smokers in the US, and most are Negroes, Hispanics, Filipinos and entertainers. Their Satanic music, jazz and swing, result from marijuana usage. This marijuana causes white women to seek sexual relations with Negroes, entertainers and any others."
~*Harry Anslinger, 1937 testimony to Congress in support of the Marijuana Tax Act.*
~If people let government decide which foods they eat and medicines they take, their bodies will soon be in as sorry a state as are the souls of those who live under tyranny."
~*Thomas Jefferson*
''We did not view marijuana as a significant health problem--as it was not....Nobody dies from marijuana. Marijuana smoking, in fact, if one wants to be honest, is a source of pleasure and amusement to countless millions of people in America, and it continues to be that way.''
~*Peter Bourne, President Carter's Drug Czar {Source: PBS's Frontline: ''Drug Wars,'' October 2000}*
"The commission has come to the conclusion that the moderate use of hemp drugs is practically attended by no evil results at all. ... ...moderate use of hemp... appears to cause no appreciable physical injury of any kind,... no injurious effects on the mind... [and] no moral injury whatever."
~*Indian Hemp Drugs Commission, 1894*
"Having reviewed all the material available to us we find ourselves in agreement with the conclusion reached by the Indian Hemp Drugs Commission appointed by the Government of India (1893-94) and the New York Mayor's Committee (1944 - LaGuardia)that the long-term consumption of cannabis in moderate doses has no harmful effects" "the long-asserted dangers of cannabis are exaggerated and that the related law is socially damaging, if not unworkable"
~*1968 UK ROYAL COMMISSION, THE WOOTTON REPORT*
"Cannabis is remarkably safe. Although not harmless, it is surely less toxic than most of the conventional medicines it could replace if it were legally available. Despite its use by millions of people over thousands of years, cannabis has never caused an overdose death."
~*Testimony of Professor Lester Grinspoon, M.D., Associate Professor of Psychiatry, Harvard Medical School, before the Crime Subcommittee of the Judiciary Committee, U.S. House of Representatives, Washington, D.C., October 1, 1997*
"Marijuana is beneficial to many patients"
~*Jocelyn Elders, USA Surgeon General*
"The major health and psychological effects of chronic cannabis use, especially daily use over many years, remain uncertain"
~*The Report of the Australian Government 1996*
"There are no long lasting ill-effects from the acute use of marijuana and no fatalities have ever been recorded ... there seems to be growing agreement within the medical community, at least, that marijuana does not directly cause criminal behaviour, juvenile delinquency, sexual excitement, or addiction."
~*Dr J. H. Jaffe, The Pharmacological Basis of Therapeutics. L.Goodman and A Gillman, 3rd edn. 1965*
"... as a multipurpose plant, ganga is used medicinally, even by non-smokers. ....There were no indications of organic brain damage or chromosome damage among smokers and no significant clinical psychiatric, psychological or medical) differences between smokers and controls."
~*US Jamaican Study 1974*
The U.S. federal government has failed to make public its own 1994 study that undercuts its position that marijuana is carcinogenic - a $2 million study by the National Toxicology Program. The program's deputy director, John Bucher, says the study "found absolutely no evidence of cancer." In fact, animals that received THC had fewer cancers. Bucher denies his agency had been pressured to shelve the report, saying the delay in making it public was due to a personnel shortage.

The Boston Globe reported Thursday (1-30-97) that the study indicates not only that the main ingredient in marijuana, THC, does not cause cancer, but also that it may even protect against malignancies, laboratory tests on animals show.

The report comes on the heels of an editorial in the prestigious New England Journal of Medicine that favors the controlled medical use of marijuana, and calls current federal policy "misguided, heavy-handed and inhumane."

The Clinton administration has said that doctors prescribing marijuana could be prosecuted for a federal crime.

Marijuana has been reported to ease the pain, nausea and vomiting in advanced stages of cancer, AIDS and other serious illnesses, but the federal government claims other treatments have been deemed safer than what it calls "a psychoactive, burning carcinogen."

However, The Boston Globe says the government's claim appears to be undercut by its own $2 million study.
~*BOSTON, Jan. 30, 1997 (UPI)*
"Users in our matched-pair sample smoked marijuana in addition to as many tobacco cigarettes as did their matched non-using pairs. Yet their small airways were, if anything, a bit healthier than their matches. We must tentatively conclude either that marijuana has no harmful effect on such passages or that it actually offers some slight protection against harmful effects of tobacco smoke"
~*Cannabis in Costa Rica: A Study of Chronic Marijuana Use; Institute of Human Issues*
"The use of marijuana does not lead to morphine or heroin or cocaine addiction and no effort is made to create a market for these narcotics by stimulating the practice of marijuana smoking"
~*The LaGardia sub-committee of New York 1944*
"Most marijuana users do not go on to use other drugs."
*~"Marijuana: Facts for Teens." U.S. Department of Health and Human Services. Washington, D.C. 1995, p.10.*
"Simulated driving scores for subjects experiencing a normal social "high" and the same subjects under control conditions are not significantly different. However, there are significantly more errors for alcohol intoxicated than for control subjects"
~*Crancer Study, Washington Department of Motor Vehicles*
"THC's adverse effects on driving performance appear relatively small"
~*U.S. Department of Transportation, National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (DOT HS 808 07, Final Report, November 1993*
"Compared to alcohol, which makers people take more risks on the road, marijuana made drivers slow down and drive more carefully.... Cannabis is good for driving skills, as people tend to overcompensate for a perceived impairment."
~*Professor Olaf Drummer, a forensic scientist the Royal College of Surgeons in Melbourne in 1996*
"Medicines often produce side effects. Sometimes they are physically unpleasant. Cannabis too has discomforting side effects, but these are not physical they are political"
~*The Economist March 28th 1992*
"I'm quite impressed by what's happened to (MS) patients who have used it"
~*Dr. James Malone-Lee, consultant St. Pancras Hospital, London*
"Measurements and main results. Exposed and nonexposed neonates were compared at 3 days and 1 month old, using the Brazelton Neonatal Assessment Scale, including supplementary items to capture possible subtle effects. There were no significant differences between exposed and nonexposed neonates on day 3. At 1 month, the exposed neonates showed better physiological stability and required less examiner facilitation to reach organized states. The neonates of heavy- marijuana-using mothers had better scores on autonomic stability, quality of alertness, irritability, and self-regulation and were judged to be more rewarding for caregivers."
~*Prenatal Marijuana Exposure and Neonatal Outcomes in Jamaica: An Ethnographic Study Melanie C. Dreher, PhD; Kevin Nugent, PhD; and Rebekah Hudgins, MA*
"Penalties against possession of a drug should not be more damaging to an individual than the use of the drug itself"
~*President Jimmy Carter*
"Cannabis never killed anybody and it's use is widespread. You can"t stop it. The law defeats itself because all the efforts to stop drugs coming in only drives up the prices and then gangsters move in to push the drugs. If they legalised there wouldn't be gangsters and huge profits...The police are gradually decriminalising the possession of cannabis because they realise there's not much point prosecuting"
~*Judge James Pickles, UK*
"Prohibition... goes beyond the bounds of reason in that it attempts to control mans' appetite through legislation and makes a crime out of things that are not even crimes... A prohibition law strikes a blow at the very principles upon which our Government was founded"
~*President Abraham Lincoln (December 1840)*
''From the Colombian point of view legalization is the easy solution. I mean, just legalize it and we won't have any more problems. Probably in five years we wouldn't even have guerrillas. No problems. We would have a great country with no problems.''
*~Jaime Ruiz, Senior Adviser to the Colombian President {Source: Ottawa Citizen, September 6, 2000}*
''I say legalize drugs because I want to see less drug abuse, not more. And I say legalize drugs because I want to see the criminals put out of business.''
~*Edward Ellison, former Head of Scotland Yard's Antidrug Squad {Source: London's Daily Mail, March 10, 1998}*
"I am here because I am the first judge in this country to say, in 1990, that the war on drugs was racist. It still is and that hasn't changed"
*~Judge Pamela Alexander at the DPF Conference, November 1996*
"I, as a responsible adult human being, will never concede the power to anyone to regulate my choice of what I put into my body, or where I go with my mind. From the skin inwards is my jurisdiction, is it not? I choose what may or may not cross that border. Here I am the Customs Agent. I am the Coast guard. I am the sole legal and spiritual government of this territory, and only the laws I choose to enact within myself are applicable"
~*Alexander Shulgin, PhD, Chemist and author, at the DPF Conference, November 1996
*
"I support decriminalisation. People are smoking pot anyway and to make them into criminals is wrong. It's when you're in jail you really become a criminal."
~*Sir Paul McCartney, Independent on Sunday, 28th September 1997*
"It is certainly no longer true to say if it ever was, that smoking cannabis is a sign of affiliation to an "alternative" lifestyle. Clearly, in the light of its popularity and to a degree its apparent social acceptability questions are raised about the legalisation of cannabis"
~*The Misuse of Drugs, Office of Health Economics*
From: Outside View: Let science decide about pot
By Paul Armentano (NORML)

Currently more than 30 percent of the U.S. population lives in a place where some type of marijuana decriminalization is the law. According to the federal government, this policy "has had virtually no effect on either the marijuana use or on the related attitudes and beliefs about marijuana use among young people."

Since the 1970s, more than a dozen government-appointed committees -- in the United States, Britain, Canada and Australia as well as in other countries -- have issued recommendations regarding marijuana policy. These include the Shafer Commission, appointed by former President Richard Nixon, Canada's Le Dain Commission, and Britain's Wooten Report, all of which concluded that marijuana prohibition causes far more social damage than marijuana use, and the possession of marijuana for personal use should no longer be a criminal offense.

The passage of time has done little to sway the minds of these nonpartisan experts. Consider the conclusions of the Wooten Report, originally issued in 1968: "In considering the scale of penalties, our main aim, having regard to our view of the known effects of cannabis, is to remove for practical purposes, the prospect of imprisonment for possession of a small amount and to demonstrate that taking the drug in moderation is a relatively minor offense."

Parallel those findings with the recent recommendations of the conservative British Police Foundation, which in a 2001 report concluded: "The law's implementation damages individuals in terms of criminal records and risks to jobs and relationships to a degree that far outweighs any harm that cannabis may be doing to a society. Prison should no longer be a penalty for possession." The millennium may be different, but their analysis remains the same.

Scientific inquiries on this side of the Atlantic have yielded equally consistent results. In 1972, Nixon's handpicked Shafer Commission recommended Congress remove criminal penalties for the possession of marijuana for personal use as well as on the "casual distribution of small amounts of marijuana."

Ten years later, researchers at the U.S. National Research Council, a division of the National Academy of Sciences, reaffirmed that prohibition was ineffective and should be "seriously reconsidered." Most recently, a special Canadian House of Lords committee concluded, "The consequences of conviction for possession of a small amount of cannabis for personal use are disproportionate to the potential harm associated with that behavior."
~*Source THC*
"It really puzzles me to see Marijuana connected with Narcotics - Dope and all that crapit's a thousand times better than whiskey - it's an Assistant - a friend."
~*Louis Armstrong
*
"We shall, by and by, want a world of hemp more for our own consumption."
*~John Adams

*
"The greatest service which can be rendered any country is the add a useful plant to its culture!"
*~Thomas Jefferson
*
One of the problems that the marijuana reform movement consistently faces is that everyone wants to talk about what marijuana does, but no one ever wants to look at what marijuana prohibition does.

Marijuana never kicks down your door in the middle of the night.
Marijuana never locks up sick and dying people.
Marijuana does not suppress medical research.
Marijuana does not peek in bedroom windows.

Even if one takes every reefer madness allegation of the prohibitionists at face value, marijuana prohibition has done far more harm to far more people than marijuana ever could.
~*Richard Cowan, Former head of NORML*, Now editor of *http://www.marijuananews.com/*
"*Marijuana in its natural form* is one of the safest therapeutically active substances known to man."
*~DEA's Administrative Law Judge, Francis Young. Source: US Department of Justice, Drug Enforcement Agency, "In the Matter of Marijuana Rescheduling Petition," [Docket #86-22], (September 6, 198, p. 57.
*
"I do not believe that the federal government should treat adults who choose to smoke marijuana as criminals," Frank said in a statement, adding that it's "not appropriate in a free society."*
~Rep. Barney Frank*
*.*


----------



## hempcurescancer (Jan 11, 2010)

"Marijuana, in its natural form, is the safest therapeutically active substance known to man"

I believe that's from DEA judge Francis L. Young, if im wrong than please someone correct me.


----------



## MediMary (May 19, 2010)

2 replies.. this is a cool thread.. lets bump it up


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (May 19, 2010)

"When in Doubt wip it out" LOL!


----------



## Wild (May 20, 2010)

Great quotes, cheers for posting. Glad i've seen how American Congress was first brainwashed with Harry J Anslingers anti-ganja lectures. Shameful.

A scripted quote from the movie Blow (2001)
*George:* _"Danbury wasnt a prison, it was a crime school. I went in with a Bachelor of marijuana, came out with a Doctorate of cocaine."_

Independent on Sunday (28th September 1997)
*Sir Richard Branson: *_"I'd like to see the government back a programme of research into the medical properties of cannabis and I do not object to its responsible use as a recreational relaxant."
_
The Dragons of Eden (1977) 
*Carl Sagan:* _"It would be wryly interesting if in human history the cultivation of marijuana led generally to the invention of agriculture, and thereby to civilization."_

*Carl Sagan:* _"The illegality of cannabis is outrageous, an impediment to full utilization of a drug which helps produce the serenity and insight, sensitivity and fellowship so desperately needed in this increasingly mad and dangerous world."_

I'm sure i'll find some more great quotes later. Cheers.


----------



## grow space (Apr 20, 2012)

happy 420 fellars !


----------



## Claude Bawls (Apr 20, 2012)

Dude, this thread is 2 years old...just saying, LOL! Happy 420 to you to.


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (May 11, 2012)

Wow. DO I ever feel a bit slow.... One of the guys in my 'friends' list here, put this GREAT post up and I didn't even see it till NOW??! My bad! 

This thread ROCKS, bump!


----------



## cockbag123 (May 19, 2012)

this thread is more frustrating than anything.......


----------



## Solemhypnotic (May 20, 2012)

Great quotes!


----------



## calicatt79 (Aug 8, 2012)

I just had to bump this one:

That is not a drug. Its a leaf  Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## MarijuanaGames (Mar 5, 2014)

Some of the best marijuana quotes are by former DEA law judge Francis Young. This page has one of his quotes, but these are even more poignant:

Estimates suggest that from 20 to 50 million Americans routinely, albeit illegally, smoke marijuana without the benefit of direct medical supervision. Yet, despite this long history of use and the extraordinarily high numbers of social smokers, there are simply no credible reports to suggest that consuming marijuana has caused a single death. By contrast, aspirin, a commonly used, over-the-counter medicine, causes hundreds of deaths each year. ~Judge Francis Young

In strict medical terms marijuana is far safer than many foods we commonly consume. For example, eating 10 raw potatoes can result in a toxic response. By comparison, it is physically impossible to eat enough marijuana to induce death. Marijuana in its natural form is one of the safest therapeutically active substances known to man. By any measure of rational analysis marijuana can be safely used within the supervised routine of medical care. ~Judge Francis Young

I am doing some research for a short bio on Judge Francis Young; will report back here as I come upon other quotes from him that are relevant to marijuana.


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 5, 2014)

the perfect high by shel silverstein

"There once was a boy named Gimmesome Roy. He was nothing like me or you.
'Cause laying back and getting high was all he cared to do.
As a kid, he sat in the cellar, sniffing airplane glue.
And then he smoked bananas -- which was then the thing to do.
He tried aspirin in Coca-Cola, breathed helium on the sly,
And his life was just one endless search to find that perfect high.
But grass just made him want to lay back and eat chocolate-chip pizza all night,
And the great things he wrote while he was stoned looked like shit in the morning light.
And speed just made him rap all day, reds just laid him back,
And Cocaine Rose was sweet to his nose, but the price nearly broke his back.
He tried PCP and THC, but they didn't quite do the trick,
And poppers nearly blew his heart and mushrooms made him sick.
Acid made him see the light, but he couldn't remember it long.
And hashish was just a little too weak, and smack was a lot too strong,
And Quaaludes made him stumble, and booze just made him cry,
Till he heard of a cat named Baba Fats who knew of the perfect high. 
Now, Baba Fats was a hermit cat who lived up in Nepal,
High on a craggy mountaintop, up a sheer and icy wall.
"But hell," says Roy, "I'm a healthy boy, and I'll crawl or climb or fly,
But I'll find that guru who'll give me the clue as to what's the perfect high."
So out and off goes Gimmesome Roy to the land that knows no time,
Up a trail no man could conquer to a cliff no man could climb.
For fourteen years he tries that cliff, then back down again he slides
Then sits -- and cries -- and climbs again, pursuing the perfect high.
He's grinding his teeth, he's coughing blood, he's aching and shaking and weak,
As starving and sore and bleeding and tore, he reaches the mountain peak.
And his eyes blink red like a snow-blind wolf, and he snarls the snarl of a rat,
As there in perfect repose and wearing no clothes -- sits the godlike Baba Fats. "What's happening, Fats?" says Roy with joy, "I've come to state my biz.
I hear you're hip to the perfect trip. Please tell me what it is.
For you can see," says Roy to he, "that I'm about to die,
So for my last ride, Fats, how can I achieve the perfect high?"
"Well, dog my cats!" says Baba Fats. "here's one more burnt-out soul,
Who's looking for some alchemist to turn his trip to gold.
But you won't find it in no dealer's stash, or on no druggist's shelf.
Son, if you would seek the perfect high -- find it in yourself."
"Why, you jive motherfucker!" screamed Gimmesome Roy, "I've climbed through rain and sleet,
I've lost three fingers off my hands and four toes off my feet!
I've braved the lair of the polar bear and tasted the maggot's kiss.
Now, you tell me the high is in myself. What kind of shit is this?
My ears 'fore they froze off," says Roy, "had heard all kind of crap,
But I didn't climb for fourteen years to listen to that sophomore rap.
And I didn't crawl up here to hear that the high is on the natch,
So you tell me where the real stuff is or I'll kill your guru ass!"
"Ok, OK," says Baba Fats, "you're forcing it out of me.
There is a land beyond the sun that's known as Zaboli.
A wretched land of stone and sand where snakes and buzzards scream,
And in this devil's garden blooms the mystic Tzu-Tzu tree.
And every ten years it blooms one flower as white as the Key West sky,
And he who eats of the Tzu-Tzu flower will know the perfect high.
For the rush comes on like a tidal wave and it hits like the blazing sun.
And the high, it lasts a lifetime and the down don't ever come.
But the Zaboli land is ruled by a giant who stands twelve cubits high.
With eyes of red in his hundred heads, he waits for the passers-by.
And you must slay the red-eyed giant, and swim the River of Slime,
Where the mucous beasts, they wait to feast on those who journey by.
And if you survive the giant and the beasts and swim that slimy sea,
There's a blood-drinking witch who sharpens her teeth as she guards that Tzu-Tzu tree."
"To hell with your witches and giants," laughs Roy. "To hell with the beasts of the sea.
As long as the Tzu-Tzu flower blooms, some hope still blooms for me."
And with tears of joy in his snow-blind eye, Roy hands the guru a five,
Then back down the icy mountain he crawls, pursuing that perfect high.
"Well, that is that," says Baba Fats, sitting back down on his stone,
Facing another thousand years of talking to God alone.
"It seems, Lord", says Fats, "it's always the same, old men or bright-eyed youth,
It's always easier to sell them some shit than it is to give them the truth."


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Mar 13, 2014)

ADDICTED TO WEED?!?!? Im addicted to weed just like I am addicted to pussy and food, its not an addiction its my life asshole and its more real than yours.


----------



## Commander Strax (Apr 17, 2014)

this thread has over 133,000 views


----------



## shake&bake (Apr 19, 2014)

Why drink the devils brew when you can do what God grew. Me

If possession of marijuana is a misdemeanor than being fat should be a felony. Me.


----------



## Dat Dank (May 7, 2014)




----------



## cat of curiosity (May 7, 2014)

get some...

sour cream, and onion chips... with some DIP, man! some beef jerk, some peanut butter, get some HAGEN DAZ ICE CREAM BARS!


----------



## Dodsy (May 17, 2014)

you got to cough to get off


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 6, 2014)

"was i talking? or did i just think it? did they hear me???" hunter s thompson while high


----------



## Riversong (Mar 19, 2016)

TibetanBowl said:


> the perfect high by shel silverstein
> 
> "There once was a boy named Gimmesome Roy. He was nothing like me or you.
> 'Cause laying back and getting high was all he cared to do.
> ...


Wow! Thank you for sharing this masterpiece.


----------



## llbadll (Apr 1, 2016)

Enlightening and hilarious


----------

